# ACL - advice needed!



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My Honey injured her knee in September and I rushed her to the ER where the vet felt the problem was a luxating patella (she had previously had surgery on her other back leg). I didnt have the money for xrays so for the last 2.5 months she has been on limited movements/play etc. She has shown improvement, even running a little while playing (until I stop her haha) - yet she still has a limp. I brought her to an orthopedic surgeon who told me that it was the ACL not the LP.. but he was going to do the xrays when she comes in for surgery - so still no xrays. 

Does anyone have any experience with ACL injuries? Would she be able to play if the injury was 'that' bad? If this is going to help her in the long run, of course I will have it, but what if it is unnecessary? Her surgery is scheduled for next Monday and now I am concerned that she may not need it?

Please, any input is GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you,
Meredith and Honey


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

HoneyBunny said:


> I brought her to an orthopedic surgeon who told me that it was the ACL not the LP.. but he was going to do the xrays when she comes in for surgery - so still no xrays.


Poor thing  . . .if the surgeon suspects ACL instead of Patella injury, he's not still operating on her patella is he? If that's the case and it was my pet, I would seek another opinion before letting my dog go under the knife for random surgery rather than accept a "we know something is wrong, but don't know what, but in case it needs surgery, we'll be in there anyway and will fix what ever is wrong". I mean, unless I'm missing something, sounds odd to me . . .

Keep us posted and best wishes! 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

He told me that she has grade 1 patella and he will fix it at the same time without charging me and this way it wont be a problem in the future... the knee has been popping quite a bit, so at least that is definitely true, and she definitely has a limp. 

The orthopedic surgeon is one of the top in the state - he is really well known and has operated on show dogs and the like.. so I probably shouldn't question him.. My vet doesn't do orthopedic surgery and recommended him. ..While she played a lot this weekend she still isn't jumping on/off furniture so it may be bothering her... I just don't know and was wondering if anyone on here had experienced anything like this.

Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would trust him , sounds generous to me too. He is a specialist , that would be more reassuring to me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Honey

I only have experience with the patella surgery. I wish I could be more help. But from what you are telling us, it sounds like you are in good hands.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a bichon that tore her ACL and had surgery, then the other one 6 months later.
Very expensive, but the little dogs heal much faster than the big ones. She did really well.
Good luck!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input!!

Honey ended up having the surgery a week ago on 12/17, and while her first few days were very tough (so heartbreaking to see her bewildered & in pain), she seems to have turned a corner in her recovery the past day - eating/bathroom normally, more energy and more affectionate.. 

Happy holidays!

~ Meredith & Honey (Cavanese - Cavalier KC/ Havanese mix - 3.5 y/o)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! glad to hear she is on the mend and hopefully through the worst of it!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great, Meredith. :whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You must be glad that's behind you. Hope it's smooth sailing from here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO glad to hear she's on the mend! She's such a sweet, beautiful little girl!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am going thru ACL recovery with my little one Miya. I hope she survives it well.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope she will be better soon.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Good luck to little Miya.. if it helps, Honey is doing really well- improving every day.. She is up to 3 walks a day at 15 minutes each plus some restricted play time (on the floor in a small area) - I try to limit the play to 10 minutes a day, but Honey tests me on that one 

Keep us updated on how Miya does!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes. This is Miya first surgery and the poor thing is not taking it too well must be the anesthesia they put them under. All I can get into her is some yogurt through a syringe and water. I have finally got her to pee twice a day but no bowel movement yet. Any idea when she will start eating on her own? She is in day after the surgery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She should eat unless she is in pain or a picky eater. Fred had patella surgery last April. One of the pain meds caused him to act really strange. He just wasn't himself and was so miserable & skittish. I took him off that one pain med and he was fine after that. I hope recovery goes smoothly!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I completely agree with Linda.. Miya may be nauseated with her meds. I did not like the way Honey reacted with her fetanyl patch, but she did fine with the tramadol/rimadyl combo.. in fact, I took her off of them (as directed) 10 days post-op and she had a bit of a setback.. Dr put Honey back on the two and she was fine after a few days, then I weaned her off them a week later... so I would def recommend weaning Miya off of the pain meds/anti inflammtories rather than cold turkey.

Regarding bowel movements, Honey had one the day after she came home but then didn't have one for 2 more days. Dr said it was normal, and sure enough she got back on schedule after that.

What type of ACL surgery did she have? Honey had the traditional.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Miya is on tramadol and her antibiotic as well as metacam. I have still had no luck with her eating on her own. Finicky yes that is her and she also does not like to drink too much water. Today she threw up bright yellow fluid which I believe is bile. I don't know if that is a reaction to the yogurt the VET suggested or if its due to a empty stomach. I still have had no bowel movement from her. I just hope that she returns normal soon.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I"m sorry she hasn't been feeling better yet. I was told that canned unsweetened natural pumpkin (I'm not sure how much) works for both diarrhea and constipation. Have you tried some good canned dog food.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

i've given Honey 100% pumpkin before.. about a tablespoon. My breeder actually recommended it if I ever have a problem and she suggested making 'ice cubes' of pumpkin and keep it in a freezer bag.. It does work well for both constipation and diarrhea.

I have a picky eater too, and one thing that I made for Honey which she did gobble up post surgery were meatballs made out of lean ground turkey breast, 100% pumpkin, brown rice and an egg. She LOVES them and it definitely helps with firming up stools if that is an issue. Got the recipe from Julie (Piper's Mom on here)


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have tried rice high premium canned dog food, chicken breast, cheese even. She is not having any of it. I may have to force feed it now. I am not going to enjoy doing that.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

How is Miya feeling today?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I had to take Miya to VET as she was throwing up through out the night. He gave her an antibiotic shot and a anti vomiting shot and gave me some gravol for vomiting and told me to stop all her meds. So far I have fed her via baby spoon canned food and water and she has held it down. Thank God! Thank you for your good wishes and concern.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

poor girl . Keep us updated.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I took her to the VET yesterday as she is still not eating but drinking alot. He gave her an anti vomiting shot and an antibiotic shot. She was fine but still not going towards food only water. Then in evening she started vomiting again. I took her to the 24 hour animal hospital where they told me after doing bloodwork this morning that she has high kidney levels which he feels is due to the Metacam she has been on for three weeks prior to surgery. I thought when a dog goes through surgery they do bloodtest to see if everything is good before they do the surgery but apparently not. I was not very happy with the decisions I made in the past month. I listened to an acting vet that said rest her on Metacam for a couple weeks and see if it fixes the problem. I wish I had done the xray and blood work initially. Hindsight knows no bounds. Please say a prayer for my Miya:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I thought they always preferred blood work before an anesthesia too. Hugs coming your way .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys always had blood work before surgery....I am also wondering why she was on meds before the surgery. My guys always got meds after the surgery but never before.

I am sorry to hear about what she is going through. Sending prayers and kisses your way


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

They originally thought it was luxating patella and told me to give her metacam for a couple of weeks and total bed rest. When that did not work I went in and had an xray done where they discovered it was an acl problem and did surgery right away. Extra bloodwork and biochemical testing is extra and since they found thru the xray what the issue was I did not ask to have the extra bloodwork done but I did not realize that part of the surgery process is not an initial blood test. My mistake again hindsight.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How is Miya doing???


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Had to take her to the hospital for three days as she developed kidney disease. They let me take her home today as her blood levels are normal and she was not eating for them. I have only been able to give her crushed kibble with warm water. I am hoping by tomorrow she will eat on her own


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

omg poor thing, I can't even imagine how much pain your sweet baby is in...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! That is terrible! Did all the meds do that? I am so sorry for what you guys are going through. I hope she feels better in a few days. Please keep us posted.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your good wishes and prayers. We are all dog lovers and we hate to see them suffer. I still have not been able to get her to eat on her own. I am still mushing the food and adding warm water and feeding via spoon. She does drink a lot of water though which I think is good. I will be seeing the new VET again this afternoon and hopefully they will take out the port they left in her arm.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am only waiting for her to start eating on her own.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

oh my goodness, I haven't been on in a while and I just caught up on all this.. I am so sorry to hear about all of this... my thoughts and prayers are with you and Miya.. I hope she is feeling much better.. xoxo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness how awful we are sending prayers for her to start feeling better soon. If it weren't for this forum I wouldn't have known about blood work. Give her an extra love from me today.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just wish I knew the trick to get her to eat. Still force feeding with a spoon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What did the new vet say? 
Gosh, I can't believe she still won't eat. That has to be so hard on you seeing her like this. Have you tried adding sprinkled cheese to her food?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have tried everything Linda, she is just not eating just nuzzles the food. The new VET said bring her back in to check her kidney levels again and if they are normal they will will give her a stronger anti nausea medication. Has this happened to anyone on this site?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gosh, I wish I had answers for you. I hope someone else can help.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Will she eat treats?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nope. Good news I did finally get her to eat chicken breast from the store and a little bit of cheese but she is not eating any of the wet canned food nor the kibble. She has not pooped since Thursday and I tried feeding pumpkin she was not having any of it. I hate to have to take her to the vet so that they can give her an enema. She eats twice a day but has very little movement. Is this something to worry about? Do I wait a little longer


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am happy to report Miya finally started eating her regular food last week. She is doing well. Wanting to race with her chum Kashi. I just can't wait until I do not have to keep her penned anymore apparently they have to rest for 8 weeks before exercise can start. I read that this ACL surgery can take from 2 months to 12 months to heal.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad to hear that Miya is finally eating and on the mend. I was worried about her not eating but sounds like all is good now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad she is getting better! Hang in there. I know how hard it is. Fred was confined for 3 months...


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow three months. Vet said only 8 weeks then slowly let her move around. Hard to keep a dog down especially when you have two. Miya is definitely feeling better and has started her walks but I hope that limb will prevent her from limping eventually


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am now worried about kashi. I took them for a nail cut and when I returned from the pet store I guided him out of the edge with a leash and he hurt his hind leg. He is now limping. I gave him some metcalm and I am hoping I don't have to take him to Vet for Xrays as he is limping. Please everyone say a prayer for him?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Only just read this whole thread; you POOR thing, you and your dogs really have been through it, I'm SO sorry. I had two years of gruesome illness with my first dog, a Coton called Pamba. So I know a bit about how awful it is to be coping with helpless, sick little creatures - you feel so impotent and helpless yourself, don't you. Pamba's illness was nothing whatsoever to do with what you are going through, but the coping with it was probably not that different. Lots of thoughts with you, and I do so hope Kashi is alright. Keep us all posted.
Lalla and Cuba (Havanese) and Tycho (Coton de Tulear)


----------

